# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  تعلم الشلحة للمبتدئين

## mohamed73

السلام عليكم السلام غيفون  نبدأ بحول الله
انبدوا باسم الله 
السلام =ازول=azoul
كيف حالكم=منيك انتكام=manik antgam
كيف صحتكم =صاحتنون لاباس=sa7tnon labas?
بخير شكرا=لاباس تانميرت=labas tanmirt
انا سعيد جداً لرؤيتكم=فرحاغ باهرا ليغكن زريح=fr7agh bahra lighkn zrih
من زمان ما شفتكم=منشك اياد اون كيح =منشك اياد اركن زريح=mnchk ayad orkn zri7
الى اللقاء=لله اهنيك=llah ihnik
ليلة سعيدة=تمنسيوين=timnsiwin
انا اسمي =نكي اسمييي....=nki ismiyi
من اي بلد انتم=من تمزيرت از تكام=man tamazirt ztgam
هل تتكلم الامزيغية=اسا تساوالت تشلحيت=isa tsawalt tachl7it
كم عمرك=منشك ادارم اوسكاس=manchk adarm osgas
انا =نكي=nki
انت =كي=kiyi
انت =كمي=kmi
انتم =كني=kni
هو =نتا=nta
هي =نتات=ntat
هم=نتن=ntni
هن=نتنت=ntnti
نحن =نكني=nkni
نعم=اييهiyih
لا=اهو=oho
ربما=زود والو=zoud walo
احب=ارتريغ=ar tirigh
لا احب=اورحميلغ=or7milgh
كبير=امقور=im9or
صغير=امزي=imzi
جميل=اعزا=i3za
قبيح=اخشن=ikhchan
قوي=اشقا=ich9a
ضعيف =اضعاف او اريزدار  ا يات ههههههid3af =orizdar iyat
طويل=اغزيف=ighzif
قصير=اكزول=igzol
عريض=يوساع=yosa3
ضيق=ازير=iziyr

----------


## امير الصمت

ايوز نك اكما

----------


## Fannan1

اداش ايوش  ربي الصاحت اوما

----------


## GSM-AYA

*كي   امقور ............*

----------


## salihmob

اعزا
هههههههههههههههههههه
والله شكلي حاتعلمها

----------


## xmaroc

ازول ايوما خاك شك مزيان  
تشابه كبير بين الريفية والشلحة

----------


## خلدون عسلي

يسلموووووو

----------


## hafidgsm

ifolkiii  bahra  tanmirt

----------


## brucelee08

أزول إفولكي مياد مراد اس تبديت س تيفيناغ

----------

